# "lower level" sshd



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2011)

How to setup home desktop server, to I could access it over ssh, in a "lower level"
That is, I could operate it, as I am physically at console, but remotely over ssh.
I would like to reboot into single user mode, do stuff there, reboot again is multi user mode, etc ..., all over ssh.

ATM, sshd is started upon start up of multi user mode and I can play over it, only from that point onward.
How would I implement "lower level"?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2011)

You can't. Single user means all processes are stopped, this will include sshd. When booting to single user mode the machine also won't have its network interfaces configured.

You can however use a serial console, this can be used in single user mode. How to set that up is covered in the handbook. If you have 2 servers (or just 2 machines) you can 'cross' both serial consoles as most machines usually have 2 serial ports. You can access machineA using ssh and then use the serial console to access machineB.


----------



## da1 (Apr 15, 2011)

About a year ago I was asking the same questions. The answer for me was KVM over IP but since it was a bit expensive (around 1500E) I didn't buy it.

BTW, I still have remotely administered machines and the way I go about it, when it comes to single user mode, is to call someone there . Usually, I'm quite careful not to bring the system to its knees (single user mode, that is).

Of course, Sir Dice's variant is a LOT cheaper


----------



## phoenix (Apr 15, 2011)

Get a motherboard that supports IPMI, and you will usually get SoL (serial port over lan) access to it.  Depending on the management chip, you can even get console redirection so you can get into the BIOS over the network.  Some require the use of proprietary management software, while others will let you SSH into the management chip, and others use standard IPMI (so you can use ipmitool from a Unix station).  Most of these also support power management, so you can reset, power off, power on, power cycle the system.

If you need remote access to a system, you really can't beat an IPMI management chip.

A small laptop connected via serial cable, with a networked power bar, and Wake-on-LAN enabled, is a close runner-up.    You won't be able to modify the BIOS remotely, but you will be able to power cycle the box, connect via serial console, and view everything from the loader menu onward.  Works pretty well.  I configured a couple of servers with laptops like this for clients, as they had the parts available, and no budget for buying new motherboards.


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 15, 2011)

And here is a link =)
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html


----------



## Seeker (Apr 16, 2011)

Thx, crew_!_
You were very helpful.
I'll study, each option.


----------

